# Travel Insurance?



## Alshymer (Dec 1, 2021)

Hi.
We are thinking of a winter trip to France and Spain in the van and think that we should have some insurance to cover any unforeseen medical bills.
We are not interested in Cancellation insurance or baggage theft as that would be covered by the van insurance etc.
Does anyone know of a company that would give basic cover for between 60-90 days?
Thanks


----------



## sdh1412 (Dec 1, 2021)

Google, medical travel insurance ?


----------



## r4dent (Dec 1, 2021)

Gets lots of quotes.  Best for me couple be terrible for you.


----------



## TJBi (Dec 1, 2021)

Alshymer said:


> Hi.
> We are thinking of a winter trip to France and Spain in the van and think that we should have some insurance to cover any unforeseen medical bills.
> We are not interested in Cancellation insurance or baggage theft as that would be covered by the van insurance etc.
> Does anyone know of a company that would give basic cover for between 60-90 days?
> Thanks


Not just a case of "should have". The French now require you to have medical cover. Don't know whether the same is true of Spain.


----------



## GMJ (Dec 2, 2021)

Alshymer said:


> Hi.
> We are thinking of a winter trip to France and Spain in the van and think that we should have some insurance to cover any unforeseen medical bills.
> We are not interested in Cancellation insurance or baggage theft as that would be covered by the van insurance etc.
> Does anyone know of a company that would give basic cover for between 60-90 days?
> Thanks



I just took an annual multi trip policy out with LV. They cover up to 90 days. They came out as the cheapest too after some extensive research.


----------



## Alshymer (Dec 2, 2021)

GMJ said:


> I just took an annual multi trip policy out with LV. They cover up to 90 days. They came out as the cheapest too after some extensive research.


Thanks for the tip. Really good quote from LV.


----------



## iampatman (Dec 2, 2021)

TJBi said:


> Not just a case of "should have". The French now require you to have medical cover. Don't know whether the same is true of Spain.


Is the EHIC or GHIC card no longer sufficient or acceptable?

Pat


----------



## Alshymer (Dec 2, 2021)

iampatman said:


> Is the EHIC or GHIC card no longer sufficient or acceptable?
> 
> Pat


It covers basic care but I don’t think a medical emergency where one needed to be brought home or repatriation would be covered.


----------



## GMJ (Dec 2, 2021)

Alshymer said:


> Thanks for the tip. Really good quote from LV.



No worries. They came in 50 quid cheaper than Saga for me and that's with a few medical declarations for the wife as well. Also much cheaper than previous years insurance too.

Yes GHIC is for the same emergency stuff that locals get but no good for repatriation etc


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Dec 2, 2021)

I had travel insurance with Nationwide Bank, but on hitting 70 they demand £80 more and the wife this year doubles it. However, I did pay but there is no way we will be going abroad ever again so cancelled it for this year, it was a total loss last year as nobody went anywhere.


----------



## 2cv (Dec 2, 2021)

As travel increasingly requires insurance to be taken, it may be useful for some with medical conditions to know that when at one point I was unable to obtain insurance anywhere else  Allclear were able to obtain it for me.


----------



## TJBi (Dec 2, 2021)

iampatman said:


> Is the EHIC or GHIC card no longer sufficient or acceptable?
> 
> Pat


"*1/ Les ressortissants britanniques qui ne disposent pas du statut de résident dans un État membre de l’Union européenne et qui souhaitent se rendre en France pour un court séjour ou qui sont en transit vers un autre État membre ou de l’espace Schengen* *n’ont pas besoin de visa*.

Ils doivent :


présenter leur passeport qui sera composté à l’entrée et à la sortie de l’espace Schengen. La durée maximale d’un court séjour ne peut excéder 90 jours pour toute période de 180 jours ;
être en mesure de justifier qu’ils détiennent les ressources suffisantes pour subvenir à leurs besoins durant leur séjour. Sauf exception, le montant minimal de ressources exigé en France s’élève à 65 euros par jour[1] ;
*être munis d’une attestation d’assurance couvrant l’ensemble des dépenses médicales, hospitalières et de décès, susceptibles d’être engagées pendant toute la durée du séjour en France, y compris les frais de rapatriement pour raison médicale.*"





__





						Page d'erreur 404 - brexit
					





					brexit.gouv.fr


----------



## GMJ (Dec 3, 2021)

I'll save a few of you a job...

"1 / British nationals who do not have the status of resident in a Member State of the European Union and who wish to go to France for a short stay or who are in transit to another Member State or to the Schengen area do not need a visa.

They must :

present their passport which will be composted upon entering and leaving the Schengen area. The maximum duration of a short stay cannot exceed 90 days for any period of 180 days;
be able to prove that they have sufficient resources to support themselves during their stay. With some exceptions, the minimum amount of resources required in France is 65 euros per day [1];
have an insurance certificate covering all medical, hospital and death expenses that may be incurred during the entire stay in France, including repatriation costs for medical reasons. "


----------



## TJBi (Dec 3, 2021)

GMJ said:


> I'll save a few of you a job...
> 
> "1 / British nationals who do not have the status of resident in a Member State of the European Union and who wish to go to France for a short stay or who are in transit to another Member State or to the Schengen area do not need a visa.
> 
> ...


The translation engine has generally done a good job, but I wouldn't be happy if the Schengen authorities decided to compost my passport.   How long would it take to biodegrade?


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 3, 2021)

They the French were happy to ignore the above in 44, least they forget.


----------



## wildebus (Dec 3, 2021)

Alshymer said:


> Hi.
> We are thinking of a winter trip to France and Spain in the van and think that we should have some insurance to cover any unforeseen medical bills.
> We are not interested in Cancellation insurance or baggage theft as that would be covered by the van insurance etc.
> Does anyone know of a company that would give basic cover for between 60-90 days?
> Thanks


Make sure you get repatriation cover ....
"Health Minister Olivier Véran says France's fifth Covid wave is spreading fast and having a big impact on hospitals."

ANY kind of illness or event that requires hospitalisation could be a problem rather bigger than paying a bill.


----------



## wildebus (Dec 3, 2021)

GMJ said:


> I'll save a few of you a job...
> 
> "1 / British nationals who do not have the status of resident in a Member State of the European Union and who wish to go to France for a short stay or who are in transit to another Member State or to the Schengen area do not need a visa.
> 
> ...


----------



## barge1914 (Dec 3, 2021)

Has anyone this year been asked to demonstrate they have adequate monetary resources, and if so what level of proof was required?


----------



## SimonM (Dec 3, 2021)

We weren’t. But then again why would they even consider asking someone who is driving a £40k/£50k motorhome if they have the resources?


----------



## GMJ (Dec 3, 2021)

Alshymer said:


> Hi.
> We are thinking of a winter trip to France and Spain in the van and think that we should have some insurance to cover any unforeseen medical bills.
> We are not interested in Cancellation insurance or baggage theft as that would be covered by the van insurance etc.
> Does anyone know of a company that would give basic cover for between 60-90 days?
> Thanks



You'll need a covid test no later than 48 hours before going. I was in a panic as originally it was reported as it had to be a PCR test which, given that we take 48 hours to get to the tunnel, was going to be an expensive PITA to arrange. I have since read that a later flow/antigen test is also acceptable. These are more readily available and give results in 15/20 mins together with a 'fit to fly' document. They are also considerably cheaper too.

it would be worth keeping abreast of this before you travel.


----------



## dave and mary (Dec 4, 2021)

We have been doing this travel insurance thing for our trip next year, how things have changed since brexit usually we get an annual policy and it worked out well you could have one 90 day stay in that year. Now we are going for 60 days  the annual policy only allows you a maxim of 30 days so had to get a 60 day single trip policy at a cost of £496 a lot of money but covers every thing we need.

I found that a lot did not cover repatriation of you ( dead or alive ) or your van, the premiums vary so much with your age and any medical conditions, get over 75 and its even worse, we intended flying over to Spain and hire a car can not as over 75.


----------



## Alshymer (Dec 4, 2021)

dave and mary said:


> We have been doing this travel insurance thing for our trip next year, how things have changed since brexit usually we get an annual policy and it worked out well you could have one 90 day stay in that year. Now we are going for 60 days  the annual policy only allows you a maxim of 30 days so had to get a 60 day single trip policy at a cost of £496 a lot of money but covers every thing we need.
> 
> I found that a lot did not cover repatriation of you ( dead or alive ) or your van, the premiums vary so much with your age and any medical conditions, get over 75 and its even worse, we intended flying over to Spain and hire a car can not as over 75.


LV quoted £204. No problem with 90 days travel even though I shall be 75, my wife 64. That’s for an annual policy.


----------



## jacquigem (Dec 4, 2021)

dave and mary said:


> We have been doing this travel insurance thing for our trip next year, how things have changed since brexit usually we get an annual policy and it worked out well you could have one 90 day stay in that year. Now we are going for 60 days  the annual policy only allows you a maxim of 30 days so had to get a 60 day single trip policy at a cost of £496 a lot of money but covers every thing we need.
> 
> I found that a lot did not cover repatriation of you ( dead or alive ) or your van, the premiums vary so much with your age and any medical conditions, get over 75 and its even worse, we intended flying over to Spain and hire a car can not as over 75.


Good to hear you coming  back, always welcome here at La Marina.


----------

